# Onboard Charger Question



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I have just gone thru the second 2 bank charger in a little over 4 years. The manufacture claims I need to replace both batteries at the same time. I have one for the trolling motor and the other is to start the outboard, running lights, livewell and depthfinder. Of course they don't wear out at anything close to the same rate. I get 4-5 years out of the starter battery and 2 good yrs from the trolling battery. I'm wondering if I really need to have the outboard battery hooked to a charger? Shouldn't running the outboard keep it charged up enough, it's a 25 HP. The charger I have been using is a Pro Sport 8 two bank.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

My SeaArk is currently wired that way, outboard charges the starting battery, to date have not had any issues, I have 4 batteries on board, 2 for the trolling motor,1 starting, and one big 1000 amp deep cell for all my livewells,air pumps, lights and anything else.................Doc


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

just replaced my onbord charger with a threebank myoutboard dosent run a long time so when livewells fish finders and lights are running I want to make sure that they are fully charged boat is a 1999 charger was 10 years old bought a newone from same company DUALPRO-CHARGER in nashville Tenn great people phone #1-800-742-2740 great warranty and service after the sale


----------

